# Ics Lockscreen For Miui?



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

how are you guys pulling this off?
any help is appreciated.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Widget locker


----------



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

thanks bro


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Go to themes. Edit theme. Choose lockscreen. Select online and pick one.


----------



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

nativi said:


> Go to themes. Edit theme. Choose lockscreen. Select online and pick one.


AMAZING!!! thanks bro


----------



## 7h3.4pp12en7ic3 (Jun 28, 2011)

kidhudi said:


> AMAZING!!! thanks bro


New to MIUI? That's how it's been forever.


----------

